# Workshop



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

*making room*

this is my winter project. I need to clean out the basement of the junk and move stuff from the garage to have 'elbow room"! no pics yet, but the garage is small so every inch counts.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

rweitz said:


> *making room*
> 
> this is my winter project. I need to clean out the basement of the junk and move stuff from the garage to have 'elbow room"! no pics yet, but the garage is small so every inch counts.


sounds like a good plan


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

rweitz said:


> *making room*
> 
> this is my winter project. I need to clean out the basement of the junk and move stuff from the garage to have 'elbow room"! no pics yet, but the garage is small so every inch counts.


I find that's a never ending project! lol. Everytime I think I have things picked up and organized, I run out of room again. (I think it multiplies when I'm not looking). LOL. Sounds like a good plan though and there are a lot of great woodworking shops set up in garages. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

rweitz said:


> *making room*
> 
> this is my winter project. I need to clean out the basement of the junk and move stuff from the garage to have 'elbow room"! no pics yet, but the garage is small so every inch counts.


Nothing like setting up a shop. Have fun and don't forget the pics! I would love to see how everything turns out.


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

*So you want pictures....*

Several of you requested pics so here they be! 
As you can see lots of "non-essential" stuff in here.

Front of the workshop area


Back Wall of the workshop area


Mark 1 drill press


Craftsman Tablesaw - 113.298.341


Delta chop saw and Ridgid folding miter saw stand - love this product.

​


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

rweitz said:


> *So you want pictures....*
> 
> Several of you requested pics so here they be!
> As you can see lots of "non-essential" stuff in here.
> ...


It looks like you have a lot going on in there and I see that you have plenty of offcuts that you just can't bear to part with as well. Bummer about the non-woodworking things taking up space in your shop but I guess they have to go someplace. 

You have a nice shop with a good group of tools to work with.

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

rweitz said:


> *So you want pictures....*
> 
> Several of you requested pics so here they be!
> As you can see lots of "non-essential" stuff in here.
> ...


AHHH! AHHH! MY EYES! MY EYES!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

rweitz said:


> *So you want pictures....*
> 
> Several of you requested pics so here they be!
> As you can see lots of "non-essential" stuff in here.
> ...


Eh, at least you can see floor. Better than mine is right now… And I spent 2.5 hrs last night cleaning!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

rweitz said:


> *So you want pictures....*
> 
> Several of you requested pics so here they be!
> As you can see lots of "non-essential" stuff in here.
> ...


looks like a good place to get ' lost ' in ,

or to find lost things in !

welcome to LJ's .


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

rweitz said:


> *So you want pictures....*
> 
> Several of you requested pics so here they be!
> As you can see lots of "non-essential" stuff in here.
> ...


Nice workshop.


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

*The Red-Line*

So I got the windows done in the basement and rewarded myself by installing my new fence upgrade.



I got the 36" Redline fence from Dave and got it installed. A bit of tweaking and tinkering and I have a nice new fence. It's very nice to be able to roll it up to a setting on the ruler and make cuts without all the measuring and waiting for the saw to spin up and down. I had set it up temporarily while I got used to it to finish the windows, but the first project I got done was this bag recycler to hold those plastic trashbags so we can reuse them. I made it from scraps left from the window projects. All nice clean cuts and setup quickly making this simple project a simple weekend afternoon project.



I also got a hold down jig built for the slotted fence. It works slick! gotta love those featherboards for keeping things safe. Now its back to the clean up of the basement so I can get the garage/workshop put together. You can't really see it but I did clean out the rafters of the garage and put in two new 8' lights so I can see what I'm doing as well. That is a great improvement too!


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

rweitz said:


> *The Red-Line*
> 
> So I got the windows done in the basement and rewarded myself by installing my new fence upgrade.
> 
> ...


That is cool, we all keep chipping away to build our little peice sanctuary. Thanks for the post, it is nice to others on the same quest.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

rweitz said:


> *The Red-Line*
> 
> So I got the windows done in the basement and rewarded myself by installing my new fence upgrade.
> 
> ...


That looks like a fine fence. I really like those built in T slots.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

rweitz said:


> *The Red-Line*
> 
> So I got the windows done in the basement and rewarded myself by installing my new fence upgrade.
> 
> ...


I'm replacing my fence too. I'm trying to figure out how to recycle the old fence with the T slots. I like your new fence. I agree that the measuring for every cut sux. Enjoy your little piece of paradise. Rand


----------



## DJBDuke (Dec 14, 2016)

rweitz said:


> *The Red-Line*
> 
> So I got the windows done in the basement and rewarded myself by installing my new fence upgrade.
> 
> ...


Hello, I just joined lumberjocks 'cause I noticed that you purchased the Red-line TS fence. Looks like your post was in 2010?

I was wondering how your Red-Line Fence was holding up and if you are still happy with it? I've just purchased one and am waiting for it to arrive. I'm replacing the crappy fence on the General (~6 years old) TS contractor saw I have…am also putting on the PALS to get the blade aligned with the miter slots. And I noticed that you upgraded your miter gauge to an Incra V120 as I have done too.

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

rweitz said:


> *The Red-Line*
> 
> So I got the windows done in the basement and rewarded myself by installing my new fence upgrade.
> 
> ...


hi Dave,
I still love this fence, probably the best investment I've made in my woodworking ever. I've done a tune up once a year or so, but mostly because the clamping surfaces on my saw are kinda marginal and normal use will shift the track so it hangs on the table surface. the fence itself I think I only have touched once since the initial install when I dropped it on the concrete floor and knocked it out of alignment.

I have upgraded my table saw center a bunch since this post:
See here


----------



## DJBDuke (Dec 14, 2016)

rweitz said:


> *The Red-Line*
> 
> So I got the windows done in the basement and rewarded myself by installing my new fence upgrade.
> 
> ...


Yes I took a look at your set up yesterday…great job on that. I've been mostly bicycle obsessed for the last 4 years and am just now getting back into woodworking. My first project will be a small kid bed for my grand-daughter. Spending way to much time tuning up my table saw. This new fence should help…LOL..struggling to align the blade to the miter slots. Just tried the PALS last night and no love there. I've also just purchased a combo jointer/planer with a helical cutting head so at least I can start with flat square lumber.

Take care and I'll pop a note here once I get the fence…it just shipped yesterday so I'll have something to play with over Christmas holiday!

Dave


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

*Table Saw Router Table - I've been framed!*

So I got going a bit more waiting for a decision from Project Manager (read wife) on what to do next. We did put together some of the basement and recycled, trashed, and donated a truck load of stuff, but there's still more to go.
Meanwhile I pulled some more scraps out of the bin and made a frame for the router table that will grace my new fence rails. Eventually I'll pull the sheet metal extensions and put all table in there, but I don't have big enough scraps so currently its just a 19" deep x 27" wide table on the end.



I bolted the frame to the Redline rails front and back:





but with a 3/4" top it might be too low. I think I'll try a 5/8" Melamine MDF top and glue a 3/4" MDF piece between the cross frames under the router for support and depth. I'm still debating buying an insert or seeing if I can cheap one out by making it myself, since this is a trial run table….yah riiiiiight.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

rweitz said:


> *Table Saw Router Table - I've been framed!*
> 
> So I got going a bit more waiting for a decision from Project Manager (read wife) on what to do next. We did put together some of the basement and recycled, trashed, and donated a truck load of stuff, but there's still more to go.
> Meanwhile I pulled some more scraps out of the bin and made a frame for the router table that will grace my new fence rails. Eventually I'll pull the sheet metal extensions and put all table in there, but I don't have big enough scraps so currently its just a 19" deep x 27" wide table on the end.
> ...


Looks like a great start to a very useful project. Make sure and keep the project manager happy. lol.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

rweitz said:


> *Table Saw Router Table - I've been framed!*
> 
> So I got going a bit more waiting for a decision from Project Manager (read wife) on what to do next. We did put together some of the basement and recycled, trashed, and donated a truck load of stuff, but there's still more to go.
> Meanwhile I pulled some more scraps out of the bin and made a frame for the router table that will grace my new fence rails. Eventually I'll pull the sheet metal extensions and put all table in there, but I don't have big enough scraps so currently its just a 19" deep x 27" wide table on the end.
> ...


To help keep the expences down, you might check with other places that sell plywood, other than HD or Lowe's. The plywood bundles come with a 3/4 melamine sheet on he bottom. They usually throw these in the dumpsters. With the melamine laminated on both sides, it makes great doublers and other shop fixtures. And I find the damage to the edges of the melamine still gives a lot of usable material.

You're off to a good start, looking good. Rand


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

*First draft - in but not flat*

Well I decided to go with a 1" MDF for the base and router out a rabbet and dado and to let me raise my frame a bit higher on the rails. This meant I had to match my existing frame instead of just laying a flat board on top, but it gave me more material to hold the insert plate.



so now it sits more comfortably on the rail. This is my first whack at using a wobble blade to cut the dados and rabbet on the TS. Got two tops cut down ready to "get the groove on", and got it all cut and glued and installed today.
Unfortunately one of my rails did not seat properly or maybe the MDF was not as flat as it should have been, but after I got all glued up and took off the clamps there is a bow in the center of the top - [email protected]!

Oh well, it still looks nice. And since I'm planning on replacing this eventually I kept on going and installed the plate for a trial run.



I think I'll go back to the drawing board on the mounting system and see what I can come up with for mounting that 1" MDF and get some more clamps to make sure I can make it flat when I glue up.

The plate I used was the Bench Dog from Rockler and I got the template with it as well. Those all worked wonderful and I got a nice flat perfect fit on the plate even though today was my first go-round with a router. A bit of tape under there and it will be nice and flush with the top. I routed the insert in two passes and it was the easiest part of the day. Lot of dust though!!! hack hack hack…

Next I'll see if I can figure out a way to get some new holes drilled and get my router mounted on center.


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

*flat, round, and mounted... router in place*

Well I took a different approach, I did not finish mounting the router, I went back and framed the second top I had cut yesterday. It was nice and flat, I checked before I put the new frame in it. I also glued it up laying flat on a table rather than clamping to the frame and I think that helped as well. It don't look to much different than yesterday, but the new top is a nice .012" from the bottom of the fence all the way around.



This shows the mounted router. I still need to countersink the screw holes and get some flathead screws to mate with the router, but the new holes I put in the Benchdog plate are perfect. I used a copper pipe fiting and tape to build a centering jig matching the old router plate to the Benchdog insert.



then positioned my old router plate to find an area that I could drill the new holes and still be able to access the router. Taped the old router faceplate down and punched, pilot holed, and drilled the new mounting holes. Everything fits centered, flush, and flat. I round cornered the edges of the new table top so the MDF won't chip as bad, and used my own version of a Kerfmaker to make the new dados on the framing.


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

*Router Table Fence and Miter slot - all that dust!*

Well, I put a slot in the router table for the miter gauge and my garage got a nice dusting of MDF. Never again - this baby is gonna have some dust control!! I read some on LJ about how people liked to finish their MDF and put some finish oil on this table top just to keep the moisture out. Left it to dry for a couple of days and still wanted a better finish so wiped on some Ebony Polyshade.

Oil Finish:


Then I put the miter slot from Rocker in rounded off the corners and built a barebones router fence that will mount to my table saw fence. Here is the Ebony poly finsh and the fence and slot all in place:



If you wonder why the fence is not as wide as the table? the answer is that I'm using scraps for everything here so I can keep the costs to a minimum. I want to rebuild this someday and remove the stamped steel extensions and replace them with a full table. The fence has glides on the bottom to let it ride smoothly over the table that I routed a notch for them to keep the fence close to the table but not quite on it. I like how this worked but had to make sure the glides didn't stick out past the face of the fence.



Here is the back view with the dust port. Used the router again to make the hold downs on the dust port:



Next is working on the under port. I taped it in place to see if it worked when I routed some dados and it picked up most of the dust. I'll have to come up with some kind of flexible mount here so I can move it when I need to adjust the router up or down, or to change the bits.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

rweitz said:


> *Router Table Fence and Miter slot - all that dust!*
> 
> Well, I put a slot in the router table for the miter gauge and my garage got a nice dusting of MDF. Never again - this baby is gonna have some dust control!! I read some on LJ about how people liked to finish their MDF and put some finish oil on this table top just to keep the moisture out. Left it to dry for a couple of days and still wanted a better finish so wiped on some Ebony Polyshade.
> 
> ...


Good job. I have a love/hate relationship with mdf. Good stuff, but the dust it generates is out of control.

Looks like a nice setup,
Steve


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

rweitz said:


> *Router Table Fence and Miter slot - all that dust!*
> 
> Well, I put a slot in the router table for the miter gauge and my garage got a nice dusting of MDF. Never again - this baby is gonna have some dust control!! I read some on LJ about how people liked to finish their MDF and put some finish oil on this table top just to keep the moisture out. Left it to dry for a couple of days and still wanted a better finish so wiped on some Ebony Polyshade.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm really enjoying making dados and such with my new tools. In the past this kind of joinery always was beyond my reach, but now I love how strong and simple things can be with just some glue and wood. I know I'm not gonna win any awards here, but it's nice to have that "proud " moment when it all comes together.


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

*long time no see*

Well after getting a working router table in my newly rebuilt table saw, I asked my wife what cool project to work on next. She said "paint the trim in the hallway". WHAT!!!! so I covered up the TS with tarps and have been using it as a table to paint the doors while I do the trim. Needless to say that means no progress on the workshop and I'm dragging my feet altogether. Soon soon soon I hope to uncover the TS and get back to working the shop. Meanwhile I inherited a small scroll saw from in the depths of my sister's garage so I have visions of curved legs dancing in my head at night…


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

rweitz said:


> *long time no see*
> 
> Well after getting a working router table in my newly rebuilt table saw, I asked my wife what cool project to work on next. She said "paint the trim in the hallway". WHAT!!!! so I covered up the TS with tarps and have been using it as a table to paint the doors while I do the trim. Needless to say that means no progress on the workshop and I'm dragging my feet altogether. Soon soon soon I hope to uncover the TS and get back to working the shop. Meanwhile I inherited a small scroll saw from in the depths of my sister's garage so I have visions of curved legs dancing in my head at night…


I can go one better than that. After I got my new Incra system for my table saw my wife asked me to *replace* the baseboards with taller/larger ones and paint them…and to me painting is about as much fun as being constipated. At least when she asked me to renovate the kitchen I made oak baseboards and varnished them.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

rweitz said:


> *long time no see*
> 
> Well after getting a working router table in my newly rebuilt table saw, I asked my wife what cool project to work on next. She said "paint the trim in the hallway". WHAT!!!! so I covered up the TS with tarps and have been using it as a table to paint the doors while I do the trim. Needless to say that means no progress on the workshop and I'm dragging my feet altogether. Soon soon soon I hope to uncover the TS and get back to working the shop. Meanwhile I inherited a small scroll saw from in the depths of my sister's garage so I have visions of curved legs dancing in my head at night…


It's a start


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

*Workbench*

I built this workbench out of scraps from other projects I had. The MDF for the top was left over from the router table extension. cupla new 2×4's and some old ones, even made my own 1' ply for the shelf from some old 1/2" ply that was in the treehouse we tore down this year. That wood has seen life in 4 projects now! started out as concrete forms, moved to temp decking, then the treehouse and now a workbench.










I used my Kerfmaker to notch out the 2×4's so I could make the top kind of a torsion box, it also lets me use the edge of the MDF topper to hang clamps on instead of a full frame around the outside edge or to clamp down to when I have a work piece on it Picked up some plastic bins from HD to use as "drawers" to hold all my smaller power tools and some hand tool, also a rag box, and a bin full of fasteners.










I cleared the existing shelf above and the cupboards above for storage as well, still working on configuring that space for working rather than just junk storage.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

rweitz said:


> *Workbench*
> 
> I built this workbench out of scraps from other projects I had. The MDF for the top was left over from the router table extension. cupla new 2×4's and some old ones, even made my own 1' ply for the shelf from some old 1/2" ply that was in the treehouse we tore down this year. That wood has seen life in 4 projects now! started out as concrete forms, moved to temp decking, then the treehouse and now a workbench.
> 
> ...


That looks good and fun to build too.


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

*Breathing room - Ahhhhh*

Still need to work on configuring spaces and tools and materials but I got most of the un-project related stuff out of the garage (except the golfing and fishing stuff) and have room to move around a bit now.










I still need to pack up the chop saw when I am done but everything else can stay in place while I work and after. No more "one hour to make space, one hour to pack it all back" type of project days. I can actually just walk in after work and pick up where I left off. The saw with the extension is pretty big for my small garage, and i need to turn it depending on if I am ripping long pieces or need to get in the fridge, but I may be able to config it to keep is positioned as shown. We'll see….

In case you did not see the first posts - prepare your eyes for the horror that once was….


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

rweitz said:


> *Breathing room - Ahhhhh*
> 
> Still need to work on configuring spaces and tools and materials but I got most of the un-project related stuff out of the garage (except the golfing and fishing stuff) and have room to move around a bit now.
> 
> ...


Looks like progress, Great job keep it up


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

rweitz said:


> *Breathing room - Ahhhhh*
> 
> Still need to work on configuring spaces and tools and materials but I got most of the un-project related stuff out of the garage (except the golfing and fishing stuff) and have room to move around a bit now.
> 
> ...


that is a ton better. when it is more fun to work, you get more done too!


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

*New Workbench/ Table Saw workcenter*

Well with the router table and the fence installed on my Craftsman it gets kind of tippy on that end. I needed to add some legs, but that would take away the mobility from my wheeled table saw tool stand.









Also I wanted to have my shopvac tucked under and roll with the saw so I'm starting on a Table Saw Workcenter I found in Woodsmith "Table Saw Secrets" specialty mag I had picked up, with some mods on almost every aspect!

First off I used an old bed frame we had for the base instead of putting in on the floor, stationary. I picked up some 4" casters on stems that fit inside the existing frame feet exactly, allowing me to be able to lock or unlock the casters with my feet being higher off the ground than my current casters. Here is the frame on top of the workcenter base getting cut to size and screwed on.
The base is 2×4 with a 3/4" MDF topper.


















Next we'll get some cabinets built.


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

*Table Saw Workcenter - 2*

Got some cabinets in place and it is starting to look like a work center. The rolling base is high enough off the ground but with all the weight in place the legs are a bit wobbly rolling in the long direction of the base.
The second pic shows the vac in place.
On the plans the near cabinet under the router gets some drawers, and the far one under the other end of the saw gets a shelf. I'll reverse that setup on mine since I also made the depth longer for my setup, and the vac takes so much room on the router end.


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

rweitz said:


> *Table Saw Workcenter - 2*
> 
> Got some cabinets in place and it is starting to look like a work center. The rolling base is high enough off the ground but with all the weight in place the legs are a bit wobbly rolling in the long direction of the base.
> The second pic shows the vac in place.
> On the plans the near cabinet under the router gets some drawers, and the far one under the other end of the saw gets a shelf. I'll reverse that setup on mine since I also made the depth longer for my setup, and the vac takes so much room on the router end.


cool


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

*Table Saw Workcenter - wobbly legs*

I used some of the cutoff angle iron from the frame and made some braces for the legs - worked wonderfully and now the saw rolls well in all directions with no sag or bending. The legs on the frame were already braced in one direction so I just needed to add one set of braces. If you use a bed frame look at the bracing before you get the saw on top, it would have been much easier to brace these when I had more room to work.










Notice the bent leg in the upper right corner of the pic above to see what I mean. 
the pic below shows the bracing.


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

*Table Saw Workcenter - outfeed basis*

I have gotten some Ridgid Flip top stands for Christmas and I love them! Would not have been able to do this project without the pair of them. One alone would not have done it. Still I planned the extra depth on this work center so I could add some outfeed area to the back of the saw. That is why the cabinets extend beyond the table top - out to about the back of the blade guard mounting post.










Once I get the side supports in place I can have a short outfeed top to cover the area directly behind the table top but too close to it for the Flip Tops to reach. This will also give me a larger area (about 4") to hold the near end of the board when the far end is resting on the Flip Tops.


----------



## jpc (Sep 9, 2009)

rweitz said:


> *Table Saw Workcenter - outfeed basis*
> 
> I have gotten some Ridgid Flip top stands for Christmas and I love them! Would not have been able to do this project without the pair of them. One alone would not have done it. Still I planned the extra depth on this work center so I could add some outfeed area to the back of the saw. That is why the cabinets extend beyond the table top - out to about the back of the blade guard mounting post.
> 
> ...


just got done looking thru your blogs about the work center, coming along nicely. thanks for posting


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

*Mostly finished with the center - still planning the outfeed*

Got the base about finished. I'll be doing a few more projects before I can get to planning the outfeed and getting that built but here it is so far.









I got it stained in two colors, black and red to kind of match the colors on the Craftsman it houses. Then to seal the MDF I put on a coat of water based poly with a brush. It worked nicely but raised the surface a bit to give it a raspy feel. I was going to sand this down and recoat it but I may leave it this way, it feels nice to the touch and gives some grip.
I did have a couple of touches I added to a standard workcenter.









This shows the iVac I added to the back. I can plug in my shopvac and TS so when the TS starts up the vac starts dust collecting. I choose the iVac since it has two plugs for power in to let me put the vac and the TS on separate circuits. Next I'll put a power strip under the front of the table so I can plug in the TS and the router and have either startup the vac. It will also allow me to shut off power to both tools without needing to unplug everything for safety when changing bits and blades. I'll clean up the cords once that is done. The thing is huge in my garage but it rolls about very nicely on the wheels and it's very easy to lock them since they are on those long bedframe legs - which is what started this project in the first place so - MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!

I could put it on Projects I guess since it is mostly finished, I think I'll do that in fact. Anything after this would be an addon to the mobile base anyway.
So here are the full monty pics:










and









and


----------

